# Newbie to planted tanks.



## phoenix2013 (Aug 11, 2013)

I have a 5g betta tank that I want to make a planted tank but I don't know much about aquatic plants or how to care for them and plant them properly. I am looking into finding soil to put under my gravel and getting the right light for the plants. I heard that having a trumpet snail helps aerate your soil but I cant find any in the area I live in. Would a mystery snail work also? What should I be looking for when I pick out plants and what plants go well together? Are ghost shrimp a good idea? I have tons of questions so the more info you can give me the better!


----------



## fishkid (Jul 29, 2008)

Trumpet snails aerate the substrate because they are burrowing, so mystery snails wouldn't have the same effect. As for plants, you can use this site to help you pick out some types. You can browse by categories such as light needed and hardiness.

If your gravel's pea gravel I'd look into replacing it. Pea gravel's too large and lets water flow through too much, which isn't good for some plants. Get a smaller grained gravel or even better a high CEC substrate such as Flourite or Eco-complete. Soil is good to use and if you google mineralized topsoil you'll find some good links.


----------



## phoenix2013 (Aug 11, 2013)

I have a painted gravel in there now would something like this "http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3064352&lmdn=Type&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo" be a better choice? Will I still have to gravel vac a planted tank? How many plants are too many? I have an Otocinclus in my tank, will he still have plenty of work to do?


----------



## fishkid (Jul 29, 2008)

Something along the lines of this or this. Both contain some nutrients such as iron but not all the macro nutrients plants need such as nitrogen and phosphorus (though in a well-stocked tank I find fish often provide enough). They have a high CEC due to their rough surface, which means they can latch on to nutrients from the water or soil and then release them later.

As for vacuuming, planted tanks don't need it. In fact it would suck out all the nutrients from the substrate which is counterproductive. If you do end up getting the above mentioned substrates I wouldn't even wash them. Just put them in the tank and fill water very slowly and carefully. 

I find that the more plants you have the better. Ideally not much of your substrate area should be visible from above. Fish tanks with plants are much more likely to fail than planted tanks with fish. As long as the fish still have swimming space they'll be fine. Also otos go well in planted tanks, though in such a small tank I do recommend supplementing its diet with wafers or veggies.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

You are looking at the link from Oldfishlady is very good information.
But i still don't understand if you will travel and leave the tank for long time i think you better to go with uncycled tank. You can 't leave the tank for long time without taking care of it


----------



## phoenix2013 (Aug 11, 2013)

I usually only leave for weekends and travel it once or twice a year. I plan on putting the light on a timer. Is that too much away time for the tank? If I get the substrate that you suggested would I still need to cap it with sand or just use the substrate? I was thinking about doing a dirt tank since they seem to be able to take care of themselves for the most part after they are set up. How many of what different type of plants would i need? OFL keeps saying to start the tank you need to have the right amount of the right types of plants, what does that mean for a 5g?


----------



## phoenix2013 (Aug 11, 2013)

Are these good snails for my soil tank for aeration and how many should i get for a 5g? "http://www.petco.com/product/108975/Nassarius-Snail.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch"


----------



## fishkid (Jul 29, 2008)

Those substrates I linked wouldn't need a cap, although they could act as a cap for dirt if you decide to go that route. Here's a good link on soil.

The snail you linked to is saltwater. You want either malaysian trumpet snails or assasin snails.

Going away for the weekends is fine as long as your light's on a timer. Low tech tanks in general can be left alone for quite a while and be fine. The quantity of plant types is less important than quantity of actual plants.


----------



## phoenix2013 (Aug 11, 2013)

Ohhh bummer i forgot to look into sail or fresh water... I cant seem to find either of those two types of snails near me would it be ok to get mystery snails and just poke the dirt to aerate?


----------



## fishkid (Jul 29, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Please don't put Mystery snails in a planted tank. They will eat your plants down to nubs.

Had this happen to myself.

I use Nerite snails for algae control, they won't touch plants other than to clean the algae off of them. 

I would recommend ordering some Malaysian Trumpet snails off Ebay from a reputable seller. Snails usually ship very well if packaged correctly.


----------



## fishkid (Jul 29, 2008)

It's some types of apple snail, not mystery snails, that eat plants. Unfortunately these are sometimes mixed up.

Nerites are great for algae but won't do much for aerating the substrate.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

phoenix2013 said:


> Ohhh bummer i forgot to look into sail or fresh water... I cant seem to find either of those two types of snails near me would it be ok to get mystery snails and just poke the dirt to aerate?


Yes, poking the substrate will work. Just find a chopstick or something along those lines, poke regularly though for a month or so then you won't need any more poking.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Actually, not to start an argument here, but Mystery snails are a species of Apple snail. Their scientific name is _Pomacea_ _diffusa_ and while they are less likely to eat healthy plants, they can and will.

http://www.applesnail.net/content/species/pomacea_diffusa.htm


----------



## fishkid (Jul 29, 2008)

The type I'm referring to are Pomacea bridgesii, not P. diffusa. I know many plant keepers who keep the former in their tanks with no problems.


----------



## Raye (Feb 5, 2013)

Mystery snails (_pomacea diffusa_) generally only eat plants if you get them specifically to eat algae...which they're not really that good at. They're scavengers and prefer dead/dying plant matter over anything else. They'll eat healthy plants if they can't find anything else to eat. Supplementing them with algae wafers/veggies should, in theory, solve the problem.

It's the cana apple snail (_pomacea canaliculata_) that eats plants no matter what. 

That's not to say that your snail, Mashiro, wasn't a special case. But generally speaking, mystery snails are okay in a planted tank, just not for algae control. The nerite snail, like you suggested, is a much better option.


----------



## phoenix2013 (Aug 11, 2013)

Pennsylvania


----------



## fishkid (Jul 29, 2008)

If you ask around on local forums I'm sure you can find someone with those snails. But having them shipped is a viable option too


----------

